# another GT 5000 won't start thread



## smellycat (Apr 11, 2012)

Hello, Jeff here from Star Idaho!

I have a Craftsman GT 5000. B&S 22hp engine (twin). 

Got it started this past weekend after it's winter nap and all seemed well. Mowed the front yard and all worked great. It only had about 1/8th tank of fuel for the winter. During that first mow, I did fill it up with about 4 more gallons of gas I had stored over the winter. Kept running great. 

This eve I did the back yard and all was well. Started up find and ran like a top. 

While helping my kids get in the little yard trailer I had attached to the back, (hand on the seat holding it down so it would keep running), it sputtered and died. Ever since, I can't get it started and I can't figure out why... 

I pulled both spark plugs and they seem to have a healthy spark when placed close to the side of the engine. 

There is a healthy puff of air that comes out each of the spark plug holes (thinking compression is good). 

The air filter looks quite dirty (rectangle style). But, with the filter cover removed, it still won't start. 

Seems to be getting lots of fuel, plugs were wet with fuel when I pulled them due to my cranking and cranking with and without the choke on trying to get it started. It normally requires the choke to start easily even when warm. I just give it a quick pull and push in and it starts. I can also watch the fuel filter fill with gas when I crank it. 

I checked the safety switch under the seat and it seems to be clicking good when I sit on the seat. (I do have a question about this though, what does this switch actually prevent from happening when you are not sitting on the seat? Does it stop the spark? Because I was seeing the same spark on the plugs when I pushed down on the seat and also while standing up. How does that switch kill the engine? That switch is my biggest suspect right now since everything else seems to be in order.)

My battery is a bit weak and I always have to keep it charging when it's not in use. However, I connected my car battery to my mower battery terminals and still cranked and cranked (Motor spinning good and fast) and it still wouldn't start. 

I'm baffled at this point and thinking the next stop might be the shop but I really want to avoid that if possible... 

Any other thoughts? Anything I'm missing? 

Thanks in advance and I promise to keep this thread updated until my problem is solved. 

Thanks!

Jeff


----------



## smellycat (Apr 11, 2012)

I drained all the gas and will put fresh fuel in tonight if possible. I feel this is a long shot, but, want to rule it out. I can't imagine it would run so long on that fuel then just die and not start again due to bad fuel. But, we'll see.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Sounds like the fuel could be the problem if not the seat switch, or one of the safety swithcs. Some of those switches are 2 part external plunger, and another internal inside where it plugs in..the one inside is small, and lines up with the other end of the plug connection check to see if yours has this type switch..


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Post the Sears 917.xxxxxx number.
Thee are too many different schematics from year to year to generalize.

The seat switch typically only kills spark when certain conditions aren't met, although some can interact with the electric PTO working or not.
Setting the parking bake will negate seat switch functions.


----------



## smellycat (Apr 11, 2012)

Well, after putting fresh gas in it last night, it didn't start and I was bummed. So, I just left it on the battery charger as usual last night and low and behold, this morning, it started! I stopped and started it 4x. I started it with and without the parking brake engaged. I tested the seat safety switch and it seems to be working as normal. 

My best guess at root cause on this one was bad fuel. 

Really surprised that it would run for so long on that tank and then just die and not restart due to "bad fuel". 

I'm sure I'll be back  Thanks guys!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Glad we could help....


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Just a shot in the dark. You may have water in the fuel. You said the tractor had about 1/8th of a tank over the winter. May have accumulated excess condensation. Water will do funny things in a fuel system. Since it won't mix with fuel, it just moves around. As long as the tractor keeps moving, the liquid in the fuel tank keeps trying to mix. Once the tractor stops moving, the water will eventually pool in the bottom of the tank or the carb. The sides and top of your fuel tank may of had excess water and once you added the four gallons, it would have forced the water to pool on the bottom of the tank. Have you tried running some "Dry gas" through the system?


----------



## smellycat (Apr 11, 2012)

This sounds like a reasonable theory for sure. I'll be own mowing this week, so, we'll see how it goes. If I have the issue again, I'll try some "dry heat" or whatever that attempts to remove the water from the system. Good call!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Today's gas has a terrible shelf life - with the additives in it im surprised things run on it at all. Before i was against using any fuel enhancers like Stabil or marvel mystery oil - since gas has gotten so bad, im forced to use them now .

A rule of thumb ive used for a while is to put shut off valves inline , then let the motor use all the fuel in the carb and quit on its own - pretty much because my stuff is old and sometimes gas leaks by the carb when sitting . The new gas tends to corrode carb internals when it sits for long periods of time, best bet before winter storage is to drain all the gas out .


----------



## smellycat (Apr 11, 2012)

I think this is sage advice


----------

